# Favorite native lure?



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

so ive been having a crack at the natives in canberra recently, just walking the banks. ive been using kokoga g vibes and rmg poltergeist's but can only catch redfin :? i dont want to catch a trophy cod but a cod or yellowbelly would be nice. im not asking for any secrets, just everyones favorite native lure and for the canberra crew; can any one recommend some places? so far ive tried gungahlin pond, lake ginninderra and nerang pool for nothing but redfin 

cheers stuart.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

For cod (starting from 1st December when the season opens) I think most prefer high end spinnerbaits in purple and black colours. Secret Creek are a good brand (apparently).

With Goldens it depends where. In deep water (>6m) then spinnerbaits work well. In shallower water, Jackal Chubbies and TN60s seem favoured by those in thew know (come in Pescado), but I've even caught one on a red and black Predatek Min-Min. A rattle is good. Squidder catches them on plastics (but squidder could catch a blue marlin on a plastic).

Ginny seems to have been firing since I left. It's a tad cold now though. You're doing well to catch Redfin.


----------

